# Rohrkolben



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2003)

Tag zusammen,

ich geh jetzt einfach mal das Risiko ein, daß ich wegen einer dämlichen Frage (oder mehrerer) gelyncht werde......

1. Kann ich __ Rohrkolben in meinen Teich setzen?

2. Was muß ich ggf. dabei beachten?

3. Unabhängig von der Optik..... Würdet Ihr es mir empfehlen oder davon abraten?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Harald,

es gibt keine dummen Fragen   

Ich selbst habe 5 große __ Rohrkolben in meinem Pflanzenfilter/Filterteich ... gepaart mit 1,5mm Folie, wurzelfest. Gesetzt sind die in Pflanzkörbe, rein zu Sicherheit.

Aus den 5 sind mittlerweile 15 geworden dieses Jahr, aber aufgrund Nährstoffmangel (oder falsche Paarung von verschiedenen Pflanzen ??)hatte keiner einen Kolben entwickelt.

Im Hauptteich habe ich nur Mini-Rohrkolben (leider nur eine hat einen Minikolben entwickelt), auch in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt, um den stark wuchernden Wurzeln Herr zu werden.

Wie du siehst, Rohrkolben tendieren zumindest bei mir stark zur Ausbreitung, aber bei den großen ist es so gewollt, denn ein Filterteich muss einfach überquellen vor Pflanzen.

Ob dies für einen normalen Teich ratsam ist vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, ab einer bestimmten Teichgröße sicher, aber bei unseren "Pfützen" wirds schwierig. Deswegen auch meine Entscheidung, in den Hauptteich nur kleine Sorten einzusetzen ....

Unbedingt ist beim einsetzen die Folienstärke zu beachten, denn die Wurzel sind echt Hammer, was die so entwickeln und bevor sie ein Loch durch die Folie bohren Sicherheitsmassnahmen treffen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*Wurzelfest?*

Hallo!

Habe in einem Buch ("Pflanzen für den Gartenteich" oder so ähnlich) gelesen, dass auch die Wurzeln von __ Blutweiderich die Folie beschädigen können. Im Netz habe ich dazu noch nichts gefunden.

Ich habe drei kleine Pflanzen in einen Randbereich +5 cm gepflanzt. Soll ich nun doch besser in Pflanzkörbe setzen oder sogar außerhalb des Teichbereichs ansiedeln?

Schönen Sonntag noch,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Harald

Ich habe seit einigen Jahren schon __ Rohrkolben in meinem Teich. Wobei der Teich nur Rundungen aufweißt. Dadurch kann die Pflanze elegant an der Folie entlang wachsen. Bei meinem Nachbar ist aber eine Schilfpflanze durch die Folie !,5 mm durchgewachsen bis zu dessen Nachbarn (ca. 2 m.)Aber das war kein Rohrkolben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

hallo harald,

genau diese frage habe ich auch schon angeregt - alle antworten waren so halbherzig..........

ich habe es jetzt ganz einfach mal gewagt - im pflanzenkorb.

mut hat mir gemacht daß ich von zig teichen teichbilder angeschaut habe und in sehr vielen __ rohrkolben zu sehen war - in 2 jahren kann ich mit erfahrungswerten aufwarten   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Peter,

die Sache mit dem __ Blutweiderich ist mir neu. Ich kann mir das auch bei der Art der Wurzeln eher nicht vorstellen.  Ausserdem: WelcheMotivation sollte der Blutweiderich haben, von innen nach aussen durchzuwurzeln ? Ich glaube nicht, dass da eine Gefahr besteht (heisst auch hier: Keine Garantie). 

Ich bin aber heftig dabei, den Blutweiderich im Ufergraben und im Teich unter Kontrolle zu halten. Wenn man ihn nicht regelmässig auslichtet vermehrt er sich wirklich gigantisch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

in 2 Jahren werde ich dann wohl auch Erfahrungen mit dem __ Rohrkolben haben.....

Am Wochenende habe ich ihn mir aus der Natur geholt..... im nächsten Frühjahr kommt er in den dann angelegten Filtergraben kommen...

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen __ Rohrkolben wieder aus dem Teich (genauer gesagt, dem Ufergraben) geschmissen. Nicht, weil er die Folie bedroht hätte (die Triebe empfinde ich sogar als sehr weich). Sondern weil er sich unendlich verbreitet. Selbst jetzt, wo er seit Monaten draussen ist, muss ich noch überall im Teich, nämlich immer dann, wenn sich wieder mal was zeigt, neue Austriebe herausreissen. 

Der Rohrkolben hat sich wohl ausgesät, wobei ich in den ersten beiden Jahren auch keine Kolben hatte. Auch Typha minima hatte Kolben angesetzt und verbreitet sich heftigst. Am Wochenende habe ich meinen gesamten Bachlauf leergeräumt. Alle Staustufen waren restlos und bis zum Rand mit Wurzelwerk aufgefüllt, so dass an ein Auslichten nicht mehr zu denken war. Einmal angepackt konnten wir Fetzen von 50 x 50 cm in einem Stück herausheben (und mit einem Beil durchtrennen).

Jetzt habe ich zunächst einmal wieder einen "leeren" Bachlauf. Ich werde zuerst einmal in mich gehen und überlegen, wie ich ein erneutes Durchwurzeln (bringt den Bach immer wieder zum Überlaufen) wenn schon nicht verhindern, so doch begrenzen kann. Bachläufe nur aus Steinen gefallen mir nicht sonderlich. Bei Sand als Bachgrund muss ich jedoch einsehen: Entweder die Pflanzen wachsen in fliessendem Wasser, oder sie wachsen nicht. *Wenn *sie aber wachsen, nehmen innerhalb von 1 bis 2 Jahren das gesamte Bachbett für sich in Anspruch.

@ Werner, hast Du vielleicht einen Vorschlag, welche Pflanzen im Bach _schlecht _wachsen, aber nicht eingehen ? Bei der __ Papageienfeder habe ich so den Eindruck. Sie wächst, aber sehr langsam - und bleibt kontrollierbar.

Danke und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

das ist ja eine ganz neuartige Fragestellung: welche Pflanzen wachsen schlecht? Aus dem hohlen Bauch heraus würde ich sagen: alle Pflanzen die normalerweise nur im stehenden Wasser wachsen. Für fliessendes Wasser sind nämlich morphologische Anpassungen der Pflanze nötig, sonst geht sie durch die Kräfte des fliessenden Wassers kaputt. Daher haben die Pflanzen der Fliessgewässer meistens lange, flutende Formen entwickelt, die der Strömung keinen Widerstand bieten. Nachdem in Gartenbächen aber nur selten Überschwemmungen und reissende Bäche auftreten, könnte es sein dass die Pflanzen das alles als stehende Gewässer betrachten? Dann müsstest Du auf Pflanzen ausweichen, die normalerweise nasse Wiesen bewohnen und sich nur ein oder zwei Zentimeter tief ins Wasser wagen. Die Tiefe des Bachlaufs würde dann die weitere Ausdehnung begrenzen. Das sind jetzt aber alles nur Überlegungen ins Blau hinein.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Werner,

ulkig, nicht ? War aber vollkommen ernst gemeint: Zwei Typha minima, ein Zyperngras (und dessen Samen) und zwei scirpus cebrinus haben den 5 Meter langen und ca. 30 - 40 cm. tiefen Bachlauf in zwei Jahren vollkommen (randvoll !) aufgefüllt. Einblick auf das fliessende Wasser gab es nicht mehr, die Wurzeln drückten die Ränder platt...  Du hast schon recht mit Deiner Bemerkung, dass die Pflanzen den Bachlauf offenbar als stehendes Gewässer betrachtet haben. Ich danke für Deinen Hinweis auf die Nasse Wiese, mache mich schlau (auch, was den Neuaufbau des Bachlaufes betrifft) und werde mich im kommenden Jahr bei Dir eindecken.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Rohrbomben im Pflanzbehälter ?     Da muss ich aber schmunzeln. Wenn Ihr die gemeine deutsche Rohrbombe bändigen wollt, bracht Ihr ne Zinkbadewanne.  Ich habe von meiner Schwester im März ein Austriebstück ca. 30 cm bekommen. Schon im Mai war der 40 x 40 cm Pflanzkorb von Dehner geplatzt. Dann habe ich das Teil in einen Wäschekorb gepflanzt.  Ende August waren die Triebe überall rausgewachsen. Nebenbei gesagt hat die Pflanze tatsächlich einen 25 cm langen __ Rohrkolben bekommen.  Ich hab Sie jetzt "frei gelassen" und werde die Triebe einfach mit Cuttermesser abschneiden. 
Rasen muss mann schließlich auch  mähen   

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

hallo tulpe,

ich glaube da haßt du "so richtig recht"   

in meinen pflanzenfilter der dieses frühjahr angelegt wurde (der hat aber eine 1mm folie und darüber noch eine 2mm schutzfolie :twisted: ) habe ich auch einen einzelnen __ rohrkolben gepflantzt im pflanzkorb - jetzt hat er schon so etwa 15 nachkömmlinge und einen kolben - aber im pflanzenfilter ist die ja auch ok - zumindest bis jetzt noch   

@ stefan

genau gleiches problem habe ich im moment mit meinem bachlauf auch (bepflantzt mit __ schwertlilie - __ kalmus - und was unbekanntem ) als bedengrund habe ich nur grobe steine (16/32) die werden so langsam aus meinem bachlauf rausgeworfen da alles voller wurzeln ist und stellenweise muß ich auch nacharbeiten weil das wasser keinen platz zum fließen mehr hat und überläuft    :cry: 

--- aber da mein bachlauf ja betoniert und gemauert ist reicht ein griff und eine ganze staustufe mit wurzeln und steinen ist leer - die wurzeln können sich ja an der wandung nicht verankern   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

stimmt schon. Nur, dass wir mit zwei erwachsenen Kerls kurz vor dem Herzinfarkt standen, als wir den riesigen "Lappen" herauswuchteten. Die umkippende Schubkarre hat mich gleich mitgerissen. Sahen aus wie die Schweine.

Ich lasse mir jetzt reichlich zeit, die Neugestaltung des Bachlaufes zu durchdenken. Man wir ja nicht jünger. Aber Du wedelst ja mit einem Quadratmeter Bachboden auch nicht so hin und her - oder ? Wenn doch: Dann ist Training angesagt 8) .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

hallo stefan,

falsche planung deinerseits   

meine staustufen sind nur etwa 60cm lang und 30-40cm breit - da kann man schon noch einwenig wedeln 
*mein tip*
staustufen halbieren    :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------

